# UCI bans Trinity



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/news/article/important.trinity.advanced.sl.product.update/14968/

Looks like they may be helping people out with a new frame though. So there's that.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Man, that is a fugly bike.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

UCI needs to make up their freaking mind. They're costing so many people time and money because they waffle. As a governing body, they pretty much, suck.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> UCI needs to make up their freaking mind. They're costing so many people time and money because they waffle. As a governing body, they pretty much, suck.


+100

Decision by committee, my all time fave.


----------

